# Phone Pictures



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

I took a few pics on my phone yesterday that I thought were cute, was trying to get a good pic for my background ( yes, my phone background is of my birds ). Enjoy!









napping
















Scritches through the bars








I love this one!








More Aero shots
















Love this one too, so fluffy!








Cupid shots


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Bahaha. I love the one with Cupids mouth open


----------



## Philiko (May 16, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Awww, what a couple of sweeties.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I have been waiting for more pics of these guys lol! I like Cupid in the background of the first one, he is really standing at attention! And I like his open beak one. Aero always looks so soft and cuddly.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## acrobandit (Jul 21, 2012)

That first picture is amazing!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous X x


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its OK, Cinnamon is the background for my phone!!!

Love them...Aero is SO photogenic!!!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!!


yea, Cupid is hard to get good pictures of because he never stays still


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Bluestreak is hard to photograph, too, because he flips out at the sight of the flash. He sees the flash and like a kid, he lifts his wings as if startled, LOL


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I rotate birds for my phone background. Before birds it was always my hubby but now, just birds. Or occasionally one with him and the birds.


----------



## bearycakes (Jul 20, 2012)

Such cute pictures, but I love the napping one


----------



## ZainShahid (Jul 8, 2012)

The one with Cupid getting scrithches is TOO cute


----------



## Fortunate (Oct 31, 2011)

I love the 1st photo - my backround is always the birds........ you not alone, and I seem to only upload pet pictures onto Facebook too!


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Cupid is so adorable !!! I love the one of Aero sleeping what a precious girl


----------

